# [SOLVED] Runtime Error 399



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 4, 2011)

What is this ?
How can I repair it ?
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-kH5rWmvPwSg/TenlgvfXL6I/AAAAAAAAAHM/twqj4P2X7l4/s640/Runtie%252520error%252520399.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Runtime Error 399*

You need to know which program is causing this error?? I mean are you trying to run any particular 3rd party software which causes this??

If yes, find that ocx file and register it with regsvr32 from run.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Runtime Error 399*

How Can I know ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Runtime Error 399*

Well, I can see it's the error of Process Scanner.

So when you are trying to run process scanner this error shows up or what??


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Runtime Error 399*

I think It's rezan is The NPAV 2011,
It Pop ups with ( sound of bling ) always .
It also comes when I select zero-v protection   * 
please suggest me a screen capture soft.*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Runtime Error 399*

Hmm, then NPAV is probably the culprit. Try re-installing it. May be that .ocx didn't got registered while installing.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Runtime Error 399*

I downloaded that "hhopen.ocx" file


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Runtime Error 399*

What?? From where??


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Runtime Error 399*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> What?? From where??


Just googled it .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Runtime Error 399*

^^so what now.problem solved????


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Runtime Error 399*

now what to do with this file,
Because it  is already in npav2011 file ( in program files)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Runtime Error 399*



NitrousNavneet said:


> now what to do with this file,
> Because it  is already in npav2011 file ( in program files)



the file is not registered in windows registry.so the error msg.
google abt registering files in windows


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Runtime Error 399*

This file is already present in npav2011 in program files right??

Good. Now go to run > type cmd and press enter > type regsvr32 <path> > press enter.

It'll be registered.

Eg. regsvr32 C:\hhopen.ocx

BTW, try to copy that file to C or D or something. Typing C:\Program Files like this wont work, it doesn't understand spaces. So you have to use ~, which is troublesome. So copy that file to C or E or something.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Runtime Error 399*

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-wIH5p8ExTJY/TeylcPePT9I/AAAAAAAAAKM/zsMh7ES5_KA/s640/2011-06-06_030049.jpg

mmm...................

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-JNN9PTZREJ4/Teyl65yopcI/AAAAAAAAAKY/tt24KO0ujgo/s640/2011-06-06_030253.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Runtime Error 399*

^^Atleast read what I wrote. I wrote regsvr32 not regsvr.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Runtime Error 399*

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-lZpzSl4WmE0/Teyvsm8E0EI/AAAAAAAAAKo/tpm6TvZXNPI/s640/2011-06-06_034442.jpg
Thanks!

It means Now the error will never come?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Runtime Error 399*

It wont come up again AFAIK. Why don't you test and report back??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Runtime Error 399*

^^keep the PC under observation for the error...


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Runtime Error 399*

OK 
Thanks to all
Let this thread to be closed


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Runtime Error 399*

^^Let the Mods decide...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Runtime Error 399*

Glad that it helped you 

Ok, closing and marking it as [SOLVED]


----------

